# Lebron vs Steph: Shoe Squabble



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Stephon Marbury has staked out the moral high ground in the latest sneaker wars. LeBron James has bought the rest of the ground and would like to lease it to Marbury. Marbury owns his own line of sneakers called Starbury. Price: $14.98.
> James is being paid $90 million over seven years to endorse his sneakers produced by Nike and its dedicated sweatshop workers in China. Price: $150.
> 
> Before the New York Knicks-Cleveland Cavaliers game on Wednesday, James said he couldn't image endorsing a sneaker as cheap as Marbury's. *"No, I don't think so. Me being with Nike, we hold our standards high," said James, who also endorses Cub Cadet lawn mowers. *
> ...


http://www.washtimes.com/sports/20070403-011701-8943r.htm

I never liked Lebron James, and will continue to call his a *******. Nice response by Steph!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I thought the comment was funny


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Id rather buy 10 pairs of starburys than one pair of Lebrons. I already have 2 starburys already. lol. Am definitely gonna check out the Bens though


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

LJ 2's are probably the best sneakers I have had to date


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

marbury's comment is funny,but not sure it makes sense here. im sure marbury would rather "own LBJ's nike deal" than wear his starbury's


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

steph got him good. 

and they really are high quality sneakers.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kconn61686 said:


> marbury's comment is funny,but not sure it makes sense here. im sure marbury would rather "own LBJ's nike deal" than wear his starbury's


Lost in the sauce.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

There is a thread about this on the NBA general board. Lots of good points were made in that thread. Anyways I side with Steph on this one as long as Nike still 'supports' their inhumane practices in Asia I cant root for them.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

HB said:


> There is a thread about this on the NBA general board. Lots of good points were made in that thread. Anyways I side with Steph on this one as long as Nike still 'supports' *their inhumane practices in Asia I cant root for them*.


you think starbury or adidas pays american workers in american wages for the sneakers they put out?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I'd think thats why the Starbury's are going for 15 dollars, because they arent exploiting whoever is making them. If Adidas is doing the same thing as Nike, that is making shoes for cheap and making huge profits of it whilst the people creating those shoes work under terrible conditions, then yes I dont respect them either.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

starbury's are cheap because basketball is a sub-culture of the inner city. inner city kids who want "respectable" kicks will obviously prefer the $15 starburys to the $115 jordans. marbury's plan isnt a story of goodwill- its all about turning a profit. hes gonna make a nice payday on this. i mean i respect the idea of selling shoes for less money, but this guy called out the morning of a charity basketball event in MSG last summer b/c he was on a tour promoting his product line. all about the dollar here


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Shame that you think he is only in this for profit. How about the fact that he isnt getting paid for endorsing the product? You do know the starbury's are only sold in a few select stores, exactly what type of profit do you think he is making? 

Regarding your example about him promoting his product line, you do know that Steph is probably one of the most charitable athletes in the world. I dont care for him as a player, but I sure as heck respect him as a person.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

HB said:


> Shame that you think he is only in this for profit. How about the fact that he isnt getting paid for endorsing the product? You do know the starbury's are only sold in a few select stores, exactly what type of profit do you think he is making?
> 
> Regarding your example about him promoting his product line, you do know that Steph is probably one of the most charitable athletes in the world. I dont care for him as a player, but I sure as heck respect him as a person.


like he said, "i'd rather OWN than be OWNED". marbury gets a cut of the profit on starbury. he went to steve and barry and they marketed the product. marbury has a sinking image, and he's bumping it up with his shoe line. but the reason he created his own is because he can make way more money selling $15 shoes than nike giving him pocket change to wear a pair. the only reason it is at a select few stores is because Steve and Barry's signed the deal with him- they work out the marketing, production, distribution. part of the marketability is selling the product as "charity".


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

kconn61686 said:


> like he said, "i'd rather OWN than be OWNED". marbury gets a cut of the profit on starbury. he went to steve and barry and they marketed the product. marbury has a sinking image, and he's bumping it up with his shoe line. but the reason he created his own is because he can make way more money selling $15 shoes than nike giving him pocket change to wear a pair. the only reason it is at a select few stores is because Steve and Barry's signed the deal with him- they work out the marketing, production, distribution. part of the marketability is selling the product as "charity".


Your whole post just reeks of personal hate against Stephon. He has a sinking image so he decides to go make a shoe line. Are you kidding me? How many other athletes in the game do you see selling 15 dollar shoes. If this thing was as profitable as you say, why arent there more athletes jumping on the bandwagon. 

Once again, there are only a handful of Steve and Barry's stores in the whole country. He is not making as much money as you think he is. I bet he hasnt even recouped the money he has put into creating those shoes, thats if he is the one financing all this.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

HB said:


> *Your whole post just reeks of personal hate against Stephon.* He has a sinking image so he decides to go make a shoe line. Are you kidding me? How many other athletes in the game do you see selling 15 dollar shoes. If this thing was as profitable as you say, why arent there more athletes jumping on the bandwagon.


Steph donated 3 million dollars to victims of Katrina and all this guy can come up with is crap post about Steph not being a goodwill ambassador. It just proves my point time and time again HB, he can never have anything positive to say when it comes to anyone who is part of the Knicks organization.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

kconn61686 said:


> starbury's are cheap because basketball is a sub-culture of the inner city. inner city kids who want "respectable" kicks will obviously prefer the $15 starburys to the $115 jordans. marbury's plan isnt a story of goodwill- its all about turning a profit. hes gonna make a nice payday on this. i mean i respect the idea of selling shoes for less money, but this guy called out the morning of a charity basketball event in MSG last summer b/c he was on a tour promoting his product line. all about the dollar here


Take a sociology class... or 20. Your argument is completely asinine.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Steph donated 3 million dollars to victims of Katrina and all this guy can come up with is crap post about Steph not being a goodwill ambassador. It just proves my point time and time again HB, he can never have anything positive to say when it comes to anyone who is part of the Knicks organization.


thats irrelevant. im very happy for and proud of him for his katrina donations.

however, his image to new york sports fans is certainly on the decline, i dont know how you can find a way around that. hes done a lot of talking and not much walking, and that doesnt help you in NY


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

HB said:


> Your whole post just reeks of personal hate against Stephon. He has a sinking image so he decides to go make a shoe line. Are you kidding me? *How many other athletes in the game do you see selling 15 dollar shoes.* If this thing was as profitable as you say, why arent there more athletes jumping on the bandwagon.
> 
> Once again, there are only a handful of Steve and Barry's stores in the whole country. He is not making as much money as you think he is. I bet he hasnt even recouped the money he has put into creating those shoes, thats if he is the one financing all this.


ben wallace is. marbury was a pioneer in this you know. not every athlete can just make their own sneaker. nobody would buy an antoine wright sneaker line, and some guys would rather be endorsed by nike anyway. i dont know how many Steve and Barrys there are, but he did go on a nationwide tour of promoting, so there must be enough. and a pair of starburys cost about a dollar to make, so they are certainly profitable.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*What's really stupid....*

is anyone thinking Marbury couldn't get a shoe deal that would pay him more than he will net from his line of $15 kicks. He's doing something good and he's making a little money. He's not gouging and he's not profiteering. Get off your high horse.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

kconn61686 said:


> you think starbury or adidas pays american workers in american wages for the sneakers they put out?


Exactly, i think $ 14 shoes are more likely to be manufactured under inhumane conditions than $ 150 shoes.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Little socio-economic lesson.*

You can't make a 15 dollar pair of shoes in this country...not and cover costs. The fact that they are made overseas does not AUTOMATICALLY mean they are made in inhumane conditions. While true that offshore manufacturing does not have the same financial constraints as US factories, it is also true that the money paid and spent there is done so in a different economy than ours. Goods are produced much cheaper(labor) in Alabama than in California but the economy there (housing etc.) is also much cheaper. Bottom line is that overseas manufacturing has built-in advantages over American.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Take a sociology class... or 20. Your argument is completely asinine.


It's almost comical, because he actually believes what he is posting. :lol:


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

whats comical is that you revere a figure because he plays on your favorite team. if an adidas employee said "we are going to start selling $15 shoes", i dont think that everyone would praise adidas for their selflessness. i give marbury credit for selling affordable kicks, but its foolish to think its not a business just like any other sports-endorsed product. its not worth trying to explain to people whose love for marbury would deter anything that goes against him. again, congrats to marbury for selling affordable shoes. but dont criticize lebron's shoe deal when stephon himself said he would prefer to own a business than be a member of one.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kconn61686 said:


> whats comical is that you revere a figure because he plays on your favorite team. if an adidas employee said "we are going to start selling $15 shoes", i dont think that everyone would praise adidas for their selflessness. i give marbury credit for selling affordable kicks, but its foolish to think its not a business just like any other sports-endorsed product. its not worth trying to explain to people whose love for marbury would deter anything that goes against him. again, congrats to marbury for selling affordable shoes. but dont criticize lebron's shoe deal when stephon himself said he would prefer to own a business than be a member of one.


Clown posts once again...you don't know if people would praise Adidas because it hasn't happen yet. If Steph was playing on the Heat I would praise him the same way, I praise any player that is willing to give back to community in any which way he can. It appears to me if your boy Kidd was doing the same thing, and Lebron had a comment you would be praising Kidd.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I am not a fan of the Knicks by any means but I think its cool that guy did something to help out. Even if it is a business and maybe he makes more money doing this then selling a shoe through nike, atleast it the end normal society has a postive.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Clown posts once again...you don't know if people would praise Adidas because it hasn't happen yet. If Steph was playing on the Heat I would praise him the same way, I praise any player that is willing to give back to community in any which way he can. It appears to me if your boy Kidd was doing the same thing, and Lebron had a comment you would be praising Kidd.


like i have said over 10 times, if kidd [or anyone] created this shoe line, i would commend him for the idea of giving the less fortunate a chance to purchase sneakers, but id be very much aware of his business pay-off in the deal.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

it a win - win situation for the consumer and for steph and his image...

nike can afford to give lebron 100million dollar contracts because they are profiting 120x the orginal amount it costs to make the sneaker.....where as marbury profits 10x.

i just dont like the fact that lebron thinks his are better because they cost more when they both cost about the same to make. Granted it is his shoe line so of course hes going to say its better.(marbury also is going to think his is better)


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Clown posts once again...you don't know if people would praise Adidas because it hasn't happen yet. If Steph was playing on the Heat I would praise him the same way, I praise any player that is willing to give back to community in any which way he can. It appears to me if your boy Kidd was doing the same thing, and Lebron had a comment you would be praising Kidd.


I hate Marbury and have since he's gotten here and am the only poster on this board who thinks that Nate Robinson should start, so once again, another asinine comment.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

urwhatueati8god said:


> I hate Marbury and have since he's gotten here and am the only poster on this board who thinks that Nate Robinson should start, so once again, another asinine comment.


I don't get how you calling my rebuttal asinine when you don't provide enough feedback to dispute it. If you give back to the community that is a good thing, I don't see how it's bad. We know you hate Marbury that isn't a secret, but Nate Robinson starting? Now that comment alone should be a new thread.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Marbury is one of the most charitable players in ANY sport.

But yea, you're right, he woke up one morning and thought "Man, instead of selling shoes for $150, Ill sell them for $15! Im going to be rich!"

No, he didnt. Anyone who is posting otherwise in this thread either is a Starbury hater in the first place, or loves the taste of Lebrons dick in their mouths.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Marbury is one of the most charitable players in ANY sport.
> 
> But yea, you're right, he woke up one morning and thought "Man, instead of selling shoes for $150, Ill sell them for $15! Im going to be rich!"
> 
> No, he didnt. Anyone who is posting otherwise in this thread either is a Starbury hater in the first place, or loves the taste of Lebrons dick in their mouths.


REPPED


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Marbury is one of the most charitable players in ANY sport.
> 
> But yea, you're right, he woke up one morning and thought "Man, instead of selling shoes for $150, Ill sell them for $15! Im going to be rich!"
> 
> No, he didnt. Anyone who is posting otherwise in this thread either is a Starbury hater in the first place, or loves the taste of Lebrons dick in their mouths.



LOL!


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Marbury is one of the most charitable players in ANY sport.
> 
> But yea, you're right, he woke up one morning and thought "Man, instead of selling shoes for $150, Ill sell them for $15! Im going to be rich!"
> 
> No, he didnt. Anyone who is posting otherwise in this thread either is a Starbury hater in the first place, or loves the taste of Lebrons dick in their mouths.


best post I've ever seen.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> I don't get how you calling my rebuttal asinine when you don't provide enough feedback to dispute it. If you give back to the community that is a good thing, I don't see how it's bad. We know you hate Marbury that isn't a secret, but Nate Robinson starting? Now that comment alone should be a new thread.


Referring to KConn. :tongue:


----------



## JasonKidd5 (Mar 6, 2007)

R-Star said:


> Marbury is one of the most charitable players in ANY sport.
> 
> But yea, you're right, he woke up one morning and thought "Man, instead of selling shoes for $150, Ill sell them for $15! Im going to be rich!"
> 
> No, he didnt. Anyone who is posting otherwise in this thread either is a Starbury hater in the first place, or loves the taste of Lebrons dick in their mouths.



:lol: :clap:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

mo76 said:


> Exactly, i think $ 14 shoes are more likely to be manufactured under inhumane conditions than $ 150 shoes.


i think the company which has been regularly cited and boycotted for inhumane practices (nike) is more likely to manufacture shoes under inhumane conditions. and im not just talking about wages. there are many reports that nike has abusive work environments.
When ben wallace said he was joining the starbury line, it was because when he was a kid all he got was hand me down shoes and he never could afford a pair of $150 shoes. starbury didnt release 15 dollar shoes hoping to tap into a new poor urban market. the poor urban market is what every shoe company targets. to inner city kids that play ball, $150-200 shoes have been built up as a status symbol so kids who might otherwise live in poverty do everything they can to get those shoes. marbury didnt create a pair of 15 dollar shoes hoping to scam those same kids out of 15 dollar. im sure if marbury or ben wallace wanted a pair of sneaker they could have gotten a contract smaller than lebrons and still make more money than they would from 15 dollar shoes. this way they get to market their own shoes, make a small profit, and be charitable at the same time.
i think where the confusion comes is that so many people find it hard to believe that anyone would do anything without the thought of "im going to make as much money as possible." Im sure marbury is already plenty happy about the amount of money he has made in his career. he is in no danger in finding himself being poor anytime soon. and for a kid who didnt grow up with a lot, is it that hard to believe he would want to help people in the same situation.
i think the fact that people dont understand that say more about them than it does about marbury. and i think that marbury is realizing that while he is still in the league says wonders. for some people, like warren buffet, its not until old age and after their wife dies that they realize that having billions of dollars just sitting around doesnt help anybody and its better to be charitable with it.

and for the record, both hakeem olajuwon and shaquille oneal release cheaps shoes at one point. hakeem did so through LA Gear and they were poor quality, i think. Shaq's shoes were ugly as hell. both of those guys were superstars and could have gotten shoe contracts. I would actually like to see shaq join starbury. i think it could do wonders.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Shaq + Starbury + Ben would be amazing. But would never happen.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Im a big Steph fan but hes just not as marketable as he was in prior seasons


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I'll disagree with my fellow Knicks fans on this one, but agree with them at the same time. Just hear me out, and it will make sense. Of course Marbury is going to want to profit on these shoes, that's without question. Anyone who thinks otherwise is a Marbury homer, or wishes they had his dick up their *** (Sorry Kitty, DEFINETLY not talking about you on this one. You're not a Marbury homer, you just keep it real.) His popularity is virtually about as good as Timothy McVeigh's outside the New York area, and he's had people take more stabs at him than your local gangbanger next door. But decent quality 15 dollar kicks, the man is doing this for the community. Is he trying to get money out of the deal here? Sure he is. But that is NOT his primary goal. Otherwise he would be selling them at 30 or 40 dollars instead of 15, and they would still be significantly cheaper than the Lebrons. It's a business risk and a business move that Marbury has made, and anyone who thinks otherwise is foolish, however anyone who doesn't think that this IS actually to make a fan's sneaker that we can all truly appreciate without losing our life savings is even dumber.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Before you make any statements about motive*

You need to crunch numbers. How much money do you think HE profits per pair after all expenses? Next, how many pairs has he sold? I would guess he makes less than $2-3 a pair and has sold about 1.5 million pairs. I mean, where is his market, really? I think these numbers are high but we can use them until someone has better. You think he is doing all this for 3-5 million a year? A lot of work for him to make so little (in comparison to what else he could be doing). Hell, the guy could have invested the money he is working with and made that much for doing nothing. Anyone that thinks he couldn't get a 10-20 million dollar endorsement deal is nuts.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Btw,*

It costs about $20 a pair to have other Bball shoes made in CHINA. Again, how much do you think he is making?


----------

